# Orange trees from commercial groves



## nipster (Mar 16, 2008)

I have been told that it is a bad idea to use wood from commercial groves due to the pesticides and chemicals they use on them, thoughts?

If this is the case, There are some groves near me which have not been active in years and the trees are overgrown with weeds and vines, is there a certain number of years that can pass before the wood is good?


----------



## kookie (Mar 16, 2008)

WElcome to the site.......You should head over to roll call and introduce yourself to everyone and your equipment.......As for your question on wood I know this has been talked about before here I can't remember what was said, so I would just do a search for the post.........


----------



## smokeymagoo (Mar 16, 2008)

hey man i've been smoking with wood from commercial orange grooves for some time now.  besides the twitching i havn't had any adverse affects. I use mustly dried out chips and chunks... but it is up to you... hope this helps


----------



## smokeymagoo (Mar 16, 2008)

in fact i did 2 chickens last night and have a couple of fatties on the smoke right now...... almost done


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 16, 2008)

Don't think it would be my greatest concern.  You eat the stuff that grows off em, so I wouldn't think there would be a huge problem.  There may be some people who could be sensitive to it, but that goes foreverything.

I wouldn't be afraid of using it myself.  But hey, if you don't want to ship it up here, I'd love to use it!  Good luck!


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 16, 2008)

I would like to see a 100% organic fruit tree.


----------

